# Zaha Hadid has passed away



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Architect Dame Zaha Hadid dies after heart attack*

Architect Dame Zaha Hadid, whose designs include the London Olympic Aquatic Centre, has died aged 65.
Iraqi-born, this year she was the first woman to receive the Royal Institute of British Architects Gold Medal in recognition of her work.
She died following a heart attack on Thursday in a Miami hospital, where she was being treated for bronchitis.
Her designs have been commissioned around the world, including Hong Kong, Germany and Azerbaijan.
Collecting her Gold Medal in February, Dame Zaha said she was proud to have been the first woman to win in her own right.
"We now see more established female architects all the time," she said.
"That doesn't mean it's easy. Sometimes the challenges are immense. There has been tremendous change over recent years and we will continue this progress."
Dame Zaha's other creations include the Serpentine Sackler Gallery in London, the Riverside Museum at Glasgow's Museum of Transport, and Guangzhou Opera House in China.


Continued...

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainme...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Rayman87 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sad news and a great loss for architecture


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

A great tragedy for the world of architecture 

Here in Bratislava, a development designed by her is just about to start, so it will be one of her last projects. 










She will be remembered.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Her buildings are one of the reasons I got into architecture.

Thankfully, MAD Architects seems to be inspired by her works, so we won't lose those beautiful flowing curves.


----------



## c0sas (May 25, 2015)

RIP


----------



## globeman (Nov 25, 2013)

A great loss

Wangjing Soho, Beijing, China by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## M60 (Dec 23, 2009)

Article on Zaha's impression on Manchester
https://urbanitymcr.wordpress.com/2016/03/31/zaha-hadid-the-starchitects-manchester/


----------



## brain damage (Feb 11, 2008)

Im deeply saddened for her unexpected departure. Giant loss.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

An immense talent and an incomparable visionary is lost. RIP


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm really sad, I think she was my favorite architect 
RIP


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

RIP


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

An enormous loss. RIP.


----------



## SMCYB (Sep 7, 2013)

She was perhaps the best architect of her time. She will be remembered as a great one.


----------



## sergio-m (May 9, 2007)

RIP


----------



## ollo (Aug 24, 2011)

RIP


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

An exceptional arquitect. RIP Zaha Hadid.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I think she was already an architecture of the past. She was important though. RIP.


----------



## WB2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

260-metres high Lilium Tower designed by Zaha Hadid in Warsaw but never built. 










Zaha Hadid in Warsaw with the mayor Gronkiewicz-Waltz in May 2008.​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^
gorgeous...should be built :cheers:


----------



## londonfai (Jul 3, 2014)

Rip

I think every project of hers that is still proposed or planned should be built as soon as possible since these projects imo are now very important to the collective Architecture history.


----------

